# Outlaw 2 or terminators?



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok, i've been searching but havent really found the answer I wanted. I am in between the.29.5 terminator and 29.5 outlaw 2 tires. I do a mixture of riding, probably more trail riding than mudding. My question is which tire would best suit my riding style, I have a 07 brute 750, going to install the rdc 2" lift. Also what clutch spring would be best for trail riding and some mudding for my bike?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

terms would suit u better. ol2 more of an aggressive mud tire. i mean they ride smooth to. but i think the terms would suit u better


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

As stated above the OL2's do ride smooth, real smooth for such an agressive tire. The terms are going to be a little more for forgiving on the trails than the OL.


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, think ill be going with terms. What color clutch spring would best suit my 750 brute for mix riding style?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

acutabove said:


> Thanks guys, think ill be going with terms. What color clutch spring would best suit my 750 brute for mix riding style?


Call john he will set you up with his orange secondary (i dont know the number) and a primary to suit your motor. Thats what I ran and it was good for the terms.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...s-laws-vs-terms-official-showdown-thread.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/10925-needed-terminator-reviews.html


----------

